# sound issues



## stampy (Mar 7, 2010)

Ive been bothered by the lack of midbass from my towers and center ch for a while now. Ive read on here and many other places that room acoustics can do some screwy things to a other wise nice sounding set of speakers. Im not sure if the problem lies with the speakers or my room. is there any thing i can do to test weather its the room or the speakers? btw im unemployed so my cash flow is zip so i need to to this on the cheap.

towers and center ch
MTM design
3/4 mdf
dampedning along the hole inside
49"x13"x8.5"
rear facing port tuned to about 65hz
xover right at 2100hz
peerless sds 6.5s
parts express Partnumber=299-250
Tang Band 25-302SH
partsexpress Partnumber=264-804


Ill get some pics up when i get to 5 posts


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The best thing to do is to measure the speakers outside where the room is a non-issue so you can see what their actual response is. If it's pretty flat, then it's a combination of:

- speaker placement
- seat placement
- room acoustics issues.

Bryan


----------



## SierraMikeBravo (Jul 1, 2007)

You don't have to yank your speakers into the great outdoors to measure them. Just take a nearfield environment measurment of the speakers. This essentially negates the effects of the room. Then you need to take a measurment at the listening position and compare the two graphs. They will be dissimilar regardless, but the nearfield should not have any significant dips. Other than that, I have no idea how your room is laid out...too much absorption...tuned riser/stage..etc. Also, I am not sure what frequencies you are having trouble with. But the first thing to do is measure then try to find the problem. Good luck!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Nearfield will get you closer but not exact IMO. Yes, that's how its done most of the time because it's easier (and sometimes with some larger speakers, the only practical way). 

Bryan


----------

